# Forsyth County



## tracker (Oct 23, 2005)

I hunted Friday evening and went in to hang a stand today, and there were scrapes that weren't there Friday, so this little cold snap has the boys getting interested!

Danny


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2005)

I've seen 5 deer in the last couple days.Only one buck a small 5 point.Its tore up here at my house.Horned trees everywhere.Only saw a couple scrapes.I cant get zeroed in on the big boy.I saw him thursday but he was way off!!!They are alittle fired up.Unless its early this year the rut in forsyth county is toward the end of november.THATS WHEN THE REALLY BIG BOYS WILL MESS UP!!


----------



## tracker (Oct 23, 2005)

*dawg*

Where are you in Forsyth? I live on the western edge, but this land is more in the center.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm in north forsyth.In Matt.Wheres your land?


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 23, 2005)

If  any of you guys can gain access to the land off Castleberry road between Majors Rd and the Highway 9 intersection (Lang Signs) I've seen 3 separate bucks there in those pastures that would be wall hangers..  I dont bow hunt or I'd be looking for permission..


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2005)

I've tried a few times to gain access in the area.I keep drawing a blank!I work of bethelview not far from castleberry.I have saw some monsters in the area.


----------



## WLMIII (Oct 24, 2005)

Saturday saw one doe with her twins, too windy.  Sunday saw two small 6 pointers and the same doe and twins.  
GA Dawg is correct, the rut is in high gear around Thanksgiving every year.


----------



## Killer (Oct 24, 2005)

*I have....*

permission to hunt off castleberry road.  This is the last year I am able to hunt it because it is sold and is going to be a shopping center.  You can get permission pretty easy from the landowner who owns the property between the creek and the neighborhood.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 24, 2005)

TALK TO ME KILLER!!!!!!!!!When we going?Big bucks in the area.I'm talking once in a lifetime deer!


----------



## Killer (Oct 24, 2005)

GA Dawg just send me a PM with your phone number and I'll call you.  We could go this weekend if you want.


----------



## tracker (Oct 24, 2005)

*land*

Not far from the Post Road/Hwy 9 intersection. I haven't hunted it but a time or two in the past few years, but I am going to give it a shot this year.

Good Luck!

Danny


----------



## msdins (Oct 25, 2005)

*S. Forsyth*

I am just waiting on the permission forms to be sign for 35 acres off Old Atlanta. I had permission from the previous owner and have seen deer everytime I have been on it. Where are those papers


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 25, 2005)

I had permission to hunt 60 acres off Old Atlanta, but sadly it is now a neighborhood.

Where are the 35 acres on Old Atlanta?  Most of it is quickly being developed.


----------



## msdins (Oct 25, 2005)

It is close to James Burgess. I grew up there and my parents still live there. Luckily someone came in an decided to buy 5 tracts of land on the road so that they wouldnt build any subdivisions
around him.


----------



## Jriley (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in the Castlebrooke Subdivision off Castleberry Road. I've seen a couple of nice bucks in the pasture next to our subdivision. One morning I went out in the yard and found deer droppings. That is amazing considering I live on a .33 acre lot in the middle of the development.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2005)

I am gonna have to take back my rut dates for Forsyth.I have always seen the rut here around nov 19.Well I dont know if its the weather or what.It seems it may be alittle early this year.I have saw a couple good bucks this week.I'm talking necks swelled,hocks BLACK.One was with a doe not chasing but you could tell something was going on.I rattled in a good 110" or so 8pt.He came charging in!!Now my thinking is if the weather holds out.The rut will be full swing in about 7 to 10 days.Who knows though I have been wroung before.


----------



## msdins (Oct 28, 2005)

*aaagghhhh*



			
				msdins said:
			
		

> I am just waiting on the permission forms to be sign for 35 acres off Old Atlanta. I had permission from the previous owner and have seen deer everytime I have been on it. Where are those papers



Owner backed out on me. She said that once people started hearing the guns shots go off they would be coming from all around asking to hunt. The funny thing is 2 weeks ago she was okay with it and gave us verbal permission but I thought it would be better to have written and that gave her the time to reconsider I guess. Oh well back to the search.   

Sorry to get your hopes up fatboy84


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dang, that stinks....You got anywhere else lined up.

I tried to get access to the water authority land on McGinness Ferry by the river, but they won't let anyone hunt it.  I see bucks running does around there all the time.

If I find anything close up here, I'll let you know.

Do you think she would let us use bow only?  No gun shots to hear that way.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 29, 2005)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Dang, that stinks....You got anywhere else lined up.
> 
> I tried to get access to the water authority land on McGinness Ferry by the river, but they won't let anyone hunt it.  I see bucks running does around there all the time.
> 
> ...


 
I work for the Water Dept, and would love to hunt our land off of McGinnis Ferry, But they say no, and have the WArdens watching it. There were several,nice stands confiscated by DNR last year, and several nice fines handed out.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 29, 2005)

*I talked to*

Tim Perkins and he politely explained why he couldn't let me hunt.  Seemed like a real nice guy.

Said that the Wardens have been instructed to arrest anyone caught hunting there.

Also said that horse riders would ride through there and turn in the people hunting.  Funny thing was that the riders were cutting the fence and were not supposed to be on the property either.

I figured they wouldn't allow anyone but was worht checking.  I was hoping maybe they would open it up like in Henry County.


----------

